# River beach Fundao?



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Morning peeps,
Can anyone on here today tell me where the nearest river beach is to Fundao?
We've been to the Albufeira Santa Agueda and Mel. Carolina and having read about them, just fancy a river for a change 
Cheers,
Christopher


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

christopherdouglas said:


> Morning peeps,
> Can anyone on here today tell me where the nearest river beach is to Fundao?
> We've been to the Albufeira Santa Agueda and Mel. Carolina and having read about them, just fancy a river for a change
> Cheers,
> Christopher



I don't suppose it's your closest, but it's not that far away - Foz de Alge is stunning, we went there last year. And there is also Pedrógão Grande which will be closer to you. Not sure other than that.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Matt,
Just what we were looking for,
Cheers,
Christopher


----------

